# White is alright



## roy harley (Oct 22, 2006)

I was hoping someone would post a White R3 built up from interbike. So far I have not see one so I got tired and found a picture from the Euro show to share with everyone. Looks sweet! I threw the Current R3 in there for a side by side comparison to vote on.

Does anyone have picts of a white R3 built up? thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

Mostly built up minus the chain and FD. Needs a white fork though. 

I think lots o' peeps have already seen the white frame, but here's a pic for you.


----------



## roy harley (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks 7.62, very kewl!







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

you have a white frame, white saddle... but you didn't use white bar tape?


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

White bar tape gets dirty too quick. Did I mention this isn't my bike? lol I got the pic from some euro site.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

7.62 said:


> White bar tape gets dirty too quick. Did I mention this isn't my bike? lol I got the pic from some euro site.


sorry about that. But I agree that white bar tape gets dirty real quick. I have a white saddle and white bar tape... 

THe white saddle gets dirtier even quicker!


----------



## Summit_Rider (Aug 29, 2006)

*White R3 does not work for me:*

Seems to me most riders that choose an R3 are looking to build up a light bike, and will be putting on light carbon parts- Carbon Cranks, fork, handle bars, and seat post all which are black. The current trend on most other componants stems, groupos, pedals, seat post and clamp, even the front derailleur hinger is black. With black all those items blend togeather. With a white frame every black part stands out, that doesn't do it for me... But everyone has their own preferances... Not to mention a white saddle and white tape look great for about 1 week. I'm glad my R3 is black, but I would enjoy riding it no matter what it looks like...


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Diggin the white 7.62


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I would get the white one for sure. I dig I dig!


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

JimT said:


> Diggin the white 7.62


Thanks JimT, but it's not my bike.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

needs a white fork.. but then again it will look even more like a LOOK 595


----------



## cosmo333 (Oct 5, 2005)

Cheers! said:


> sorry about that. But I agree that white bar tape gets dirty real quick. I have a white saddle and white bar tape...
> 
> THe white saddle gets dirtier even quicker!


Look closer-there's no bar tape (or chain) on this bike. . .


----------

